# القوابض والقارنات .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تمهيد :
يناقش هذا الباب شرح الآليات المختلفة التي تمكن من توصيل الحركة الدورانية من عمود لآخر (توصيل مؤقت أو توصيل دائم) ، للأعمدة التي تكون على إستقامة واحدة أو التي تصنع مع بعضها البعض زوايا معينة.
ويتناول عرض للأنواع والأشـكال المختلفة للقوابض والقارنات كل منها على حـدة ، كالقوابض الإحتكاكية والكهرومغناطيسية والهيدرليكية وقوابض الأمان ، والقارنات الثابتة كالقارنات ذات الجلـب الأسطوانية والقارنات المشقوقة والقارنات ذات القرص ، والقارنات المتحركة كالقارنة المخلبية والمرنة والمسـننة والمفصلية والجامعة ، مع عرض العديد من الأشكال والرسومات التخطيطية التوضيحية.
ويتعرض إلى طرق إستخدام القوابض والقارنات المختلفة ومميزاتها وعيوبها والصيانة اللازمة لكل منهم .


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك يا دكتور
بس ممكن ترجمة؟؟
يعني لو على الأقل المصطلحات الإنجليزية حتسهل علينا كتير
ربنا يكرمك بإذنه على مجهودك وعدم بخلك بعلمك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / زملكاوي ................... Zamalkawi
أشكرك على ملاحظاتك ، من حيث إضافة المصطلحات الإنجليزية على بعض الجمل الفنية لكي يتعرف الجميع على المعنى المقصود، وبمشيئة الله سوف أعمل بهذه النصيحة في الموضوعات القادمة . 
مع قبولكم تحياتي.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## أبوعبدالله (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً يا دكتور على الـ
Sample Chapter
ممكن نعرف أسعار الكتب


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أبو العريف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بالنسبة لأسعار الكتب يمكن تعرفتها من خلال دخولك على موقع الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي بجوجل ، أو راسلني على بريدي الإلكتروني .
مع تحياتي وإحترامي
د.أحمد زكي حلمي
ahmedzhelmy


----------



## م.علي أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أستاذي الدكتور / أحمد زكي
ألف شكر على ها الموضوع.
م. على أحمد على


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع (القوابض والقارنات) ، وعلى فكره يا دكتور ، أنا عندي الكتاب بتاع حضرتك ، وفيه هذا الموضوع . الكتاب إسمه / وسائل نقل الحركة ـ الطبعة الثانية ، وهو صادرة عن دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع بالقاهرة، وقد علمت إن الطبعة الثالثة بها معلومات أكثر ، حيث مكتوب على الصفحة الأولي بالكتاب طبعة مزيدة ومنقحة.
والكتاب جميل جدا ، وقد أعجب به الأساتذه الدكاترة عندي بالكلية عندما كنت طالب. فهل أشتري الكتاب ـ الطبعة الثالثة أم لا ـــ ؟ ؟ ؟ 
وشكرا لكم وربنا يطولنا في عمرك ويخليك يا رب.
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور...


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## اب جقادو (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يادكتور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل يا دكتور أحمد ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.حـــماده


----------



## ابو عمر التكريتي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## badriah (1 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم .. فين ممكن احصل كتاب وسائل نقل الحركه ؟ او فيني اطلبو من مكان معين ياريت تفيدوني . وشكرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 أبريل 2015)

​


----------

